# let's start a thread of mundane occurrences!



## agent A

ok so I want to start a thread where we reply with mundane stuff that isn't invert-related that goes on in our daily lives. I'll start

in CO, we have a good type of peach called a Palisade peach. they're DELICIOUS and lately, I've been wanting to germinate some _Prunus _seeds to graft a scion of a Palisade peach to. I found a chart of _Prunus _species I could graft peaches to, but anyway, I took home some peaches from campus the other day. I have a few peach pits I'm trying to open (you have to do it gently or you'll break the seed inside) and as I was eating a peach today, the pit inside was not only already open for whatever reason, it had 2 seeds in it!


----------



## The Wolven

I just put on a pot of ginger lemon tea.  It’s currently my favorite. I’ve been trying to grow peppers and some okra but I completely forgot about them and nearly killed them (both are ok). 

It’s kinda hard not to talk about my mantises because they’re also a part of the mundane.


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> I just put on a pot of ginger lemon tea.  It’s currently my favorite. I’ve been trying to grow peppers and some okra but I completely forgot about them and nearly killed them (both are ok).
> 
> It’s kinda hard not to talk about my mantises because they’re also a part of the mundane.


I like earl gray tea the best I think. Although darjeeling margaret's hope is also a really good tea

now I want tea! @Mountain Mantids you better give me tea when I come to your place tomorrow!!!!


----------



## The Wolven

Earl Grey is pretty good. It’s been awhile since I’ve really craved black tea. I’ve mostly preferred herbal. I’ve never tried Darjeeling though.


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> Earl Grey is pretty good. It’s been awhile since I’ve really craved black tea. I’ve mostly preferred herbal. I’ve never tried Darjeeling though.


some herbals I can do, but some are just too much for me, especially the ones with berries in the bags


----------



## The Wolven

That’s fair. Some are really tart (looking at you rose hips) and I just can’t do it. I like my ginger lemon because it’s spicy.


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> That’s fair. Some are really tart (looking at you rose hips) and I just can’t do it. I like my ginger lemon because it’s spicy.


i do love me some spicy food!!
could someone doordash me some general tso's sauce lol

god damn I miss RI. there was an asian restaurant called pekking tokyo that had the absolute BEST general tso's tofu. I will say, tho, CO has RI beat in the Indian food department


----------



## The Wolven

I’m fairly straightforward, if it has meat (not meatloaf, meatloaf is evil), I inhale it.


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> I’m fairly straightforward, if it has meat (not meatloaf, meatloaf is evil), I inhale it.


you really are part wolf! lmao

In more peach news:
I tried to smash open some pits with a mallet but pieces went everywhere, couldn't find the darn seed
I did collect a ton of _Prunus padus _fruits today though. it isn't known to be graft-compatible with peach but ALL 5 species that ARE graft compatible with peach are out of stock from sheffield's right now
I do like the smaller fruit _Prunus_: i can usually get the pits open with a wire cutter or a nail clipper and damage very few seeds that way. I'll imbibe my peach seed tomorrow and stratify it later this week!


----------



## The Wolven

Yay for peaches. Wonder if my roaches would like them. Just so you know it will be impossible for me not to yak about my mantises since they’re basically my children. 

I’ve also taken to playing Minecraft again now that I have a computer that can handle mods.


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> Yay for peaches. Wonder if my roaches would like them. Just so you know it will be impossible for me not to yak about my mantises since they’re basically my children.
> 
> I’ve also taken to playing Minecraft again now that I have a computer that can handle mods.


i really wanna download Path of Titans!


----------



## The Wolven

What’s stopping you?


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> What’s stopping you?


i have to wait a few more days till i have money!


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> i have to wait a few more days till i have money!


Ah the age-old obstacle.


----------



## Introvertebrate

Mundane stuff, huh? Well, lately I'm getting about 8 "Potential Spam" calls per day. I think there's a Verizon call filter I could download, but my operating system is too old. My phone's about 8 years old, so maybe it's time for a trade in.


----------



## The Wolven

I'm thinking about finally whipping out the cookbook my grandmother gave me for my birthday. It would be nice to just cook something for myself. I wish I could put together a little treat for my mantises. Kinda like how people will cook dog biscuits you know.


----------



## agent A

i helped @Mountain Mantids move today and i got some tea!


----------



## hibiscusmile

agent A said:


> ok so I want to start a thread where we reply with mundane stuff that isn't invert-related that goes on in our daily lives. I'll start
> 
> in CO, we have a good type of peach called a Palisade peach. they're DELICIOUS and lately, I've been wanting to germinate some _Prunus _seeds to graft a scion of a Palisade peach to. I found a chart of _Prunus _species I could graft peaches to, but anyway, I took home some peaches from campus the other day. I have a few peach pits I'm trying to open (you have to do it gently or you'll break the seed inside) and as I was eating a peach today, the pit inside was not only already open for whatever reason, it had 2 seeds in it!


That's God telling you to go for it.


----------



## hibiscusmile

agent A said:


> i really wanna download Path of Titans!


Roaches would love them. I just gave my beetles a cherry, not gonna put my hand in there to take it back!


----------



## brytewolf

I've been watching my partner play Cult of the Lamb. It's a great little game, but I just wish they'd push more patches to the consoles already. At this point, the buildup of all the little bugs is making it almost unplayable on the Switch.


----------



## Synapze

We had another alligator in our neighborhood last evening (lots of street flooding this week) and a large black throated Savannah monitor was caught not far away. The iguana population has also exploded. Local conservationists have discussed the possibility of capturing and eating the iguanas. Restaurants started serving the invasive lionfish a few years ago... looks like iguana may be added to some menus. 

They say it tastes like chicken.


----------



## Synapze

hibiscusmile said:


> Roaches would love them. I just gave my beetles a cherry, not gonna put my hand in there to take it back!


What species of beetles do you keep?


----------



## Introvertebrate

Synapze said:


> We had another alligator in our neighborhood last evening (lots of street flooding this week) and a large black throated Savannah monitor was caught not far away. The iguana population has also exploded. Local conservationists have discussed the possibility of capturing and eating the iguanas. Restaurants started serving the invasive lionfish a few years ago... looks like iguana may be added to some menus.
> 
> They say it tastes like chicken.


I'd like to plan a trip down there and catch an invasive chameleon. Of course, it would probably be easier to just buy one.


----------



## Synapze

Introvertebrate said:


> I'd like to plan a trip down there and catch an invasive chameleon. Of course, it would probably be easier to just buy one.


We've seen a number of crested geckos as well, but they haven't overrun the place. I imagine they were released by the owners. They are quite beautiful. One of my friends had one at her office window, but I didn't want to ask her to catch it for me.


----------



## The Wolven

hibiscusmile said:


> Roaches would love them. I just gave my beetles a cherry, not gonna put my hand in there to take it back!


I've given my roachies peaches a couple of times, but they weren't well received. It's hard to find peaches that are sweet so neither of have had luck enjoying them lol. Strawberries are the same if the one I gave them isn't sweet.


----------



## The Wolven

Synapze said:


> We had another alligator in our neighborhood last evening (lots of street flooding this week) and a large black throated Savannah monitor was caught not far away. The iguana population has also exploded. Local conservationists have discussed the possibility of capturing and eating the iguanas. Restaurants started serving the invasive lionfish a few years ago... looks like iguana may be added to some menus.
> 
> They say it tastes like chicken.


Chicken is one of my favorites. Time to go bowhunting! Joking aside, I know people who keep these guys as pets or just like lizards wouldn't want to kill them. Irresponsible owners have released them and now the iguanas (and their young) have to suffer for it. Hunting is likely the best way we can cull the population unfortunately. I highly doubt capturing them and returning them to the pet trade would work. Economically, most people would not believe it to be worth the time and effort. Many would have to be socialized and the reptile hobby is a lot smaller than the food businesses in the area I imagine. Restaurants selling them as food appear to be the most economically beneficial. It would also help the local conservationists money-wise as they would possibly experience a boom in hunting. Then they get to sell hunting licenses and whatnot. 

Sadly, there is not much we can do for the iguanas unless the reptile hobby decided to step in and take responsibility for them.


----------



## agent A




----------



## agent A

today is going ok despite yesterday (I spent all day in Denver, but Adrian got moved in and we ended up finding their dog! very nice dog, didn't return home until like 2am)
got up around noon, and i finally got some sleep (hadn't slept since Saturday), then I finally pooped again, and then I went to meet my advisor, where we discussed my dissertation proposal and now I have a good idea of how to get it finished by October, and now i'm watching an episode of "Good Trouble" before I feed the leps, mist the critters, take a bath, and wash some animal dishes.
I'd generally be doing even more during the day but i'm EXHAUSTED


----------



## The Wolven

I visited our local reptile store (family owned) and bought some substrate and cricket keeper I didn’t need! It was half off though so I couldn’t resist.


----------



## agent A

OMG Peacock (a tv streaming app) has House now!


----------



## agent A




----------



## agent A




----------



## The Wolven

Babies!!


----------



## agent A




----------



## agent A

my roommate almost burned our house down today
in other news, i made myself a DELICIOUS frappe with protein powder in it today


----------



## The Wolven

My parents just burned my $80 worth of red runners. There was 200+. I'm going to kill someone.

Note, they escaped their deli cups and it's no one's fault.


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> My parents just burned my $80 worth of red runners. There was 200+. I'm going to kill someone.
> 
> Note, they escaped their deli cups and it's no one's fault.


my male crested geckos are eating a lot more than usual


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> my roommate almost burned our house down today
> in other news, i made myself a DELICIOUS frappe with protein powder in it today


I'd like to create a microclimate in the house. A place for pets. A small room or closet with consistent temperature and humidity year-around. Some folks use a space heater for that, but instruction manuals always say, "Never leave heater unattended." I guess there's a potential fire risk.

We set the thermostat kind of low in the winter to keep the heating bills under control. I don't think mantises (or feeders) would thrive in that environment.


----------



## agent A

my 2 mature axolotls are in my bathroom. normally, the 10yo female, Tortilla, will watch anyone and everyone as they use my toilet, while Agave, the 5yo male, ignores them
well, today, Agave watched me poop while Tortilla ignored me


----------



## The Wolven

Introvertebrate said:


> I'd like to create a microclimate in the house. A place for pets. A small room or closet with consistent temperature and humidity year-around. Some folks use a space heater for that, but instruction manuals always say, "Never leave heater unattended." I guess there's a potential fire risk.
> 
> We set the thermostat kind of low in the winter to keep the heating bills under control. I don't think mantises (or feeders) would thrive in that environment.


You could set up some kind of heat lamp with a thermostat.


----------



## agent A

yesterday my sister in CT found a larva of _Acronicta americana _and today, a friend in IL found one!! i wanna find one!!


----------



## Introvertebrate

A few summers ago I found an adult _Antheraea polyphemus_, the first giant silk moth I've encountered. I do recall finding some huge caterpillars around here as a kid. I couldn't tell you what they would have morphed into. In the 70s, a country drive in this neck of the woods would have resulted in a windshield plastered with insects. Not as much anymore.


----------



## Introvertebrate

The Wolven said:


> You could set up some kind of heat lamp with a thermostat.


I haven't settled upon a heat source yet, but a reliable thermostat will definitely be part of the setup.


----------



## agent A

I went to 2 inaturalist sightings of _Prunus besseyi _today but didn't find the target plant. sigh


----------



## hibiscusmile

agent A said:


>



U got to find a new hobby...


----------



## The Wolven

hibiscusmile said:


> U got to find a new hobby...


Welcome to God's creations.


----------



## brytewolf

I went to a BJD convention on Saturday (it's a new hobby I got into this year). I was very excited, even if I'd only be able to go to the sales floor.

Alas, it was a vast disappointment. For me, anyway. My BJD is a boy, and one of the larger ones at that. I was expecting to have some difficulty finding clothes to fit him because of his size. What I was not anticipating was that there were. No boy clothes. At all. 

Frilly dresses as far as the eye can see, in every size imaginable.


----------



## Introvertebrate

brytewolf said:


> I went to a BJD convention on Saturday (it's a new hobby I got into this year). I was very excited, even if I'd only be able to go to the sales floor.
> 
> Alas, it was a vast disappointment. For me, anyway. My BJD is a boy, and one of the larger ones at that. I was expecting to have some difficulty finding clothes to fit him because of his size. What I was not anticipating was that there were. No boy clothes. At all.
> 
> Frilly dresses as far as the eye can see, in every size imaginable.


Do you have a sewing machine? I've still got mom's somewhere. Wouldn't know how to use it though.


----------



## brytewolf

Introvertebrate said:


> Do you have a sewing machine? I've still got mom's somewhere. Wouldn't know how to use it though.



I do have a sewing machine! Ironically enough, it also used to belong to my mom. I'll probably end up making him most of his clothes, though I'm quite intimidated lol. I've not had the best luck making people-sized garments, much less ones 1/3 the size xD


----------



## agent A

classes started today and holy moly campus is CROWDED!
also in class today, we had signups for something and I jokingly wrote "Peter Griffin" in one of the boxes, and the professor thought we actually had a Peter Griffin in the class! She published it as part of the online list!

also, I found _Prunus besseyi _on campus!!


----------



## The Wolven

I also had classes start today and it wasn't too shabby for my first day of college. My teachers were interesting to say the least. Honestly, the only teacher I have that I would connect with is probably my math professor. He's pretty fun and is intent on us actually learning something.


----------



## jindarose

agent A said:


> you really are part wolf! lmao
> 
> In more peach news:
> I tried to smash open some pits with a mallet but pieces went everywhere, couldn't find the darn seed
> I did collect a ton of _Prunus padus _fruits today though. it isn't known to be graft-compatible with peach but ALL 5 species that ARE graft compatible with peach are out of stock from sheffield's right now
> I do like the smaller fruit _Prunus_: i can usually get the pits open with a wire cutter or a nail clipper and damage very few seeds that way. I'll imbibe my peach seed tomorrow and stratify it later this week!


? Maybe you can just plant it inside the protective layer on the outside…. Seems Mother Nature would work it that way


----------



## brytewolf

My ball python grabbed his food last night but he missed the head. I came back later to find him coiled loosely around the corpse, staring down at it like "what am I supposed to do with this?!".

There was still a dead rat on the bottom of his cage this morning. He just gave up.


----------



## agent A

I saw a golden retriever and a great pyrenes on campus today

then, my roommate and I had this conversation today
me: "I have pooped in every toilet in this house"
roommate: "ah perfect"
me: "and almost every sink"
roommate: *laughs*
me: "well, is it really poop if it's diarrhea?"
roommate: *laughs even harder*


----------



## agent A

I done fudged up folks
I was fidgeting with a sharpie pen and that involved chewing on it and shaking it and such, and then I noticed ink everywhere
I have no idea if I swallowed any or where on the pen it leaked from


----------



## hibiscusmile

No worry, it will come out in the end


----------



## agent A

happy birthday to MY DOG!


----------



## agent A




----------



## Synapze

@agent A What color was the sharpie?


----------



## agent A

Synapze said:


> @agent A What color was the sharpie?


blue


----------



## agent A

I just asked my professor if I could swear (within reason) on reading reflections
swearing is a GREAT way to convey passion or a strong feeling (I was gonna say "shit", not anything that bad)


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> I just asked my professor if I could swear (within reason) on reading reflections
> swearing is a GREAT way to convey passion or a strong feeling (I was gonna say "shit", not anything that bad)


I can already hear Rebecca getting the newspaper. I better beat her to it. >: )


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> I can already hear Rebecca getting the newspaper. I better beat her to it. >: )


i stim by whacking myself with random objects. you're better off using a spray bottle


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> i stim by whacking myself with random objects. you're better off using a spray bottle


Duly noted.


----------



## agent A

I've had a slightly productive day
we had prospective roommates over and I'm doing homework. i didn't feel like doing very much animal or cleaning wise-I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## hibiscusmile

Don't be swearing at your prospective roomies, fool them as long as you can!


----------



## agent A

i've had stabbing abdominal pain all day
it may be the end for my appendix


----------



## hibiscusmile

Your body is telling you to eat.


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> Your body is telling you to eat.


i have an emaciated classmate who is triggerring the worst of my eating disorder right now

i did poop a hard log (my poo is seldom solid) and the pain went away


----------



## brytewolf

My cat got on the bed this morning after he heard my alarm go off. He's a good boy, and knows that he's not allowed to "talk" (or scream. Let's be honest. It's screams) to me or get on my chest unless I've acknowledged him and I'm "officially" awake (I often wake up multiple times in the morning, so have to enforce this rule or I'd never get back to sleep).

The HUGE purr that rolled through the room after I said "hi" (and the subsequent snuggly ball of cat) just made my morning.


----------



## The Wolven

brytewolf said:


> My cat got on the bed this morning after he heard my alarm go off. He's a good boy, and knows that he's not allowed to "talk" (or scream. Let's be honest. It's screams) to me or get on my chest unless I've acknowledged him and I'm "officially" awake (I often wake up multiple times in the morning, so have to enforce this rule or I'd never get back to sleep).
> 
> The HUGE purr that rolled through the room after I said "hi" (and the subsequent snuggly ball of cat) just made my morning.


How do set and enforce this rule? I’d like to have a cat in the future but I’d also like to be able to sleep in.


----------



## brytewolf

The Wolven said:


> How do set and enforce this rule? I’d like to have a cat in the future but I’d also like to be able to sleep in.


He used to wake me up anywhere between 3-5am every morning begging for food so uh I definitely needed to do _something_.

What I got to work was actually a lot simpler than I imagined. With cats, _any_ kind of attention is a reward, whether it's praise or scolding. So yelling at him to get off the bed wouldn't have been effective either. Instead, any time he'd be screaming at me to wake up (or licking my nose, which was his favorite method and I admit I encouraged it at first cause it was cute AF), I would just....pick him up off the bed without a word and set him on the floor again. And then go back to sleep. He very quickly got grumbly and caught on that he wasn't getting anything he wanted from the arrangement. He knows he's allowed to be on the bed while I'm sleeping, because I didn't want to discourage that. And that he can lay _on_ me and purr, if he so desires (I can go back to sleep with this no problem lol). Just no screaming and no licking my nose.

I actually have two cats who follow these rules. Even on the weekends when I sleep in and they don't get breakfast until sometimes 3 hours past their usual time. They're certainly not _happy_ about it and will let me know, vocally, as soon as they know I'm officially awake. But they wait until I'm awake xD


----------



## The Wolven

Cats are extremely routine based, so if you were feeding them in the early morning, it doesn't surprise me that they were screaming at you. This does sound pretty cool though. Hope it works in the future for me.


----------



## brytewolf

The Wolven said:


> Cats are extremely routine based, so if you were feeding them in the early morning, it doesn't surprise me that they were screaming at you. This does sound pretty cool though. Hope it works in the future for me.



They very much are! And I've unfortunately trained them to "momther has come back from a smoke break! It is time for food!! FOOOOOD!!" even if it's a couple hours early lol. I haven't bothered training them out of that one though, cause hey, I'm awake! You shouldn't have any problems with it, it's definitely the best way to train them that I've found so far!


----------



## agent A

today I found out that Sharon Osbourne is Ozzy Osbourne's wife and not mother! I thought Ozzy was like 40 lol


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> today I found out that Sharon Osbourne is Ozzy Osbourne's wife and not mother! I thought Ozzy was like 40 lol


They're kind of an exception to the rule. Most rock stars are married to women half their age.


----------



## The Wolven

I helped a guy from Rwanda figure out Excel. Most of it was me pretending I knew what I was doing.


----------



## The Wolven

I had an awesome dream last night about a mantis species my brain made up. It was like a fall red color and looked like a mix of _Hymenopus_ _coronatus _and _Deroplatys_ _desiccata. _It only reached about 2-3 inches. Its scientific name was _Chlrorini_ something and they were all kept in this giant terrarium that was really just a big log. They were an endangered species too and could only be found in a midwestern part of my state because of air quality??? I just remember a big visual describing pollution and then their native zone which was just a singular forest. Apparently, they were also very communal since there was i1 nymphs in the same enclosure as adults. I got to hold one!

All in all, a super cool dream.


----------



## agent A

I had a dream about _Herrerasaurus_ last night


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> I had a dream about _Herrerasaurus_ last night


Did you get eaten?


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> Did you get eaten?


no I had a dream where it was part of a video game I was somehow involved in making but the people developing it made it look very much like a bear even though it was more crocodile-like irl...


----------



## Introvertebrate

The Wolven said:


> .........................they were all kept in this giant terrarium that was really just a big log......................


You're describing a Seattle vivarium exhibit that's definitely on my to-do list.

The Neukom Vivarium


----------



## The Wolven

Introvertebrate said:


> You're describing a Seattle vivarium exhibit that's definitely on my to-do list.
> 
> The Neukom Vivarium


It was upright lol.


----------



## agent A

I saw a kitten on campus today!!!


----------



## Greybeard

I am haunted by dreams of the job I retired from 8 years ago. Making and flying airplanes (I helped, but am not an engineer or a pilot). Fantastical jetliners in dream-shape and form, none of which could ever really fly. Over and over and over. Therapy is not an option. Lol


----------



## The Wolven

Greybeard said:


> I am haunted by dreams of the job I retired from 8 years ago. Making and flying airplanes (I helped, but am not an engineer or a pilot). Fantastical jetliners in dream-shape and form, none of which could ever really fly. Over and over and over. Therapy is not an option. Lol


Hmm, is there anyway you could perhaps find a similar job that would date that desire?


----------



## Introvertebrate

Greybeard said:


> I am haunted by dreams of the job I retired from 8 years ago. Making and flying airplanes (I helped, but am not an engineer or a pilot). Fantastical jetliners in dream-shape and form, none of which could ever really fly. Over and over and over. Therapy is not an option. Lol


Same here, only mine are model planes. Occasionally they do fly.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Agent A, sometimes when you post I have to look up some of your words!


----------



## hibiscusmile

I usually only have bad dreams. must be nice to be young.


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> I usually only have bad dreams. must be nice to be young.


I have bad dreams every night. have had them since like age 8. not fun


----------



## Introvertebrate

hibiscusmile said:


> Agent A, sometimes when you post I have to look up some of your words!


You mean the four letter ones?


----------



## hibiscusmile

no, u still a loon!


----------



## Introvertebrate

hibiscusmile said:


> no, u still a loon!


You don't know the half of it Rebecca.


----------



## agent A

guys i got super high a few nights in a row and ate too many magnesium gummies and now i have diarrhea


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> guys i got super high a few nights in a row and ate too many magnesium gummies and now i have diarrhea


That sucks.

Also, I thought you were leaving the forum?


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Also, I thought you were leaving the forum?


no, I'm leaving the hobby
I may still hang out on the forums if things stay peaceful


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> no, I'm leaving the hobby
> I may still hang out on the forums if things stay peaceful


Welcome to the “Keeping Mantises Vicariously” Club.


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> no, I'm leaving the hobby
> I may still hang out on the forums if things stay peaceful


We’ll see about that. There’s always a chance there will be another spat.


----------



## Introvertebrate

I spent the morning 'adulting'. Among other things, I got my annual flu shot and my bivalent COVID-19 booster. This marks my 5th covid jab. A total of two covid vaccinations and three covid boosters.


----------



## agent A

i got a covid, varicella, and flu shot on Saturday! i'm extra autistic now


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> i got a covid, varicella, and flu shot on Saturday! i'm extra autistic now


I'm trying to pull the spoon off my forehead.


----------



## agent A

Introvertebrate said:


> I'm trying to pull the spoon off my forehead.


you gotta melt it off!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Did you know that the flu shot and covid shots can cause rare diseases? Including the flu's themselves?


----------



## Introvertebrate

Good point. Next time I'll go with the bleach injection.


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> i got a covid, varicella, and flu shot on Saturday! i'm extra autistic now


I’ll believe that when you start floating and doing three stims simultaneously.


----------



## The Wolven

hibiscusmile said:


> Did you know that the flu shot and covid shots can cause rare diseases? Including the flu's themselves?


Better whip out your research Rebecca. You’re talking to at least two biology majors lol.


----------



## The Wolven

I’m finally breaking out the fall flannels! I’ve already thought of my Halloween costume too. UwU


----------



## Introvertebrate

The Wolven said:


> Better whip out your research Rebecca. You’re talking to at least two biology majors lol.


First bachelor's: Fine Art
Second bachelor's: Computer Information Systems
Third bachelor's: Nursing

One of these days, I'll get it right.


----------



## Introvertebrate

The Wolven said:


> I’m finally breaking out the fall flannels! I’ve already thought box my Halloween costume too. UwU


I have to admit, it's pleasant when things start to cool down.


----------



## The Wolven

I went to a dinner fundraiser for an animal rehab center (nonprofit) and it was pretty cool. I thought I was just going with an older friend (basically adoptive grandma), but it was a gaggle of old ladies. They're more fun than you think. Her sister drives like a maniac and I had to deal with that on the way home. 

They gave away the center pieces on the tables too. Mine sat on a little piece of log. I only wanted the log to paint on lol. The center piece went to mom.


----------



## kurlyq101

I recently got a floor length mirror that my 14 year old puppy can actually see herself in. It's been out for days, and the barking at herself has stopped, but once in a while she still gets a bit puzzled by her reflection. Yesterday, I was watching her watch us in the mirror while listening to soothing piano music, and petting her & it was just one of those small moments of "wow, my life is so nice."


----------



## Introvertebrate

hibiscusmile said:


> Did you know that the flu shot and covid shots can cause rare diseases? Including the flu's themselves?


Well I do feel a bit achy today, but I don't have to work, so it's all good.


----------



## Cosmic Kitten

I am so ready for the fall and winter weather. All the pretty leaf colors. The good smells and the yummy smells. MY BODY IS READY. lol


----------



## agent A

I am NOT ready for the cold! I keep getting migraines from the temp drop and I'm FREEZING even though it's still in the 50s/60s! I like the heat!


----------



## happy1892

hibiscusmile said:


> Did you know that the flu shot and covid shots can cause rare diseases? Including the flu's themselves?


Yes, I know that covid shots can cause rare diseases or side effects. But, I don't know much about the flu. I guess it is possible since the Polio epidemic in the northeast right now is said to have started from a polio vaccine.


----------



## agent A

happy1892 said:


> Yes, I know that covid shots can cause rare diseases or side effects. But, I don't know much about the flu. I guess it is possible since the Polio epidemic in the northeast right now is said to have started from a polio vaccine.


technically anything can have adverse reactions
there's no medical procedure or treatment or medicine without SOME risk of hurting you
however, the risk of actually catching a virus or having whatever the medicine is trying to stop is substantially greater


----------



## hibiscusmile

Yeah I have done research on it at NORD which is a rare disease website as my youngest came down with MFSyndrone after covid this year. They thought is was Guillian Barr but thank God it was the other one. The flu shot and covid shot amoung others can cause these rare diseases. I have never took a flu shot and don't intend to either. But Joe didn't have one and still caught it. So just a word of warning.


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> I am NOT ready for the cold! I keep getting migraines from the temp drop and I'm FREEZING even though it's still in the 50s/60s! I like the heat!


Summer is evilllll. I love heat but not summer >: (


----------



## Introvertebrate

happy1892 said:


> I guess it is possible since the Polio epidemic in the northeast right now is said to have started from a polio vaccine.


Sounds like the conspiracy theorists are at it again. Anti-vaxxers are solely responsible for the polio outbreak.


----------



## kurlyq101

Synapze said:


> We had another alligator in our neighborhood last evening (lots of street flooding this week) and a large black throated Savannah monitor was caught not far away. The iguana population has also exploded. Local conservationists have discussed the possibility of capturing and eating the iguanas. Restaurants started serving the invasive lionfish a few years ago... looks like iguana may be added to some menus.
> 
> They say it tastes like chicken.


Oh my god FL is wild fr


----------



## agent A

Introvertebrate said:


> Sounds like the conspiracy theorists are at it again. Anti-vaxxers are solely responsible for the polio outbreak.


you know that polio vaccines only cause illness if someone with an immune problem gets the vaccine and can't finish off the weakened virus and it becomes an infection
while some immune issues in America aren't anyone's fault, most kids these days stay indoors and get so fat they essentially damage or destroy their immune systems. we only have ourselves to blame. don't believe me? look up the hygeine hypothesis


----------



## happy1892

Introvertebrate said:


> Sounds like the conspiracy theorists are at it again. Anti-vaxxers are solely responsible for the polio outbreak.


I totally agree with you! The people who are not vaccinated for polio are allowing polio to start.


----------



## agent A

some students just came up to me and asked "do you know a lot about insects?"
me: "yes"
them: "do you know where we could find some spiders?"


----------



## Dimity

I always get my flu shot and make sure mom (97) gets hers too. We've also had 5 covid shots now including the updated one. And, after I got my pneumonia vaccine I stopped getting bronchitis every year too. Other than a cold once in a while mom never gets sick, so I plan on sticking with what works.


----------



## agent A

Dimity said:


> I always get my flu shot and make sure mom (97) gets hers too. We've also had 5 covid shots now including the updated one. And, after I got my pneumonia vaccine I stopped getting bronchitis every year too. Other than a cold once in a while mom never gets sick, so I plan on sticking with what works.


my mother no longer gets the flu shot because she is no longer alive


----------



## Dimity

I'm sorry for your loss. I know I'm lucky to still have mine, although sometimes she's a challenge.


----------



## The Wolven

Dimity said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I know I'm lucky to still have mine, although sometimes she's a challenge.


They did not have a good relationship with their mother. It’s not really a loss for them judging from their laughing emoji.


----------



## hibiscusmile

The illigal aliens are bringing small pox back to America & some other diseases. I know this is
going to raise eyebrows.


----------



## The Wolven

hibiscusmile said:


> The illigal aliens are bringing small pox back to America & some other diseases. I know this is
> going to raise eyebrows.


Source? I haven't heard any news related to this.


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> The illigal aliens are bringing small pox back to America & some other diseases. I know this is
> going to raise eyebrows.


that wouldn't be an issue for us if we were all fully VACCINATED! that's kinda how herd immunity works


----------



## Introvertebrate

_"Smallpox was eradicated (eliminated from the world) in 1980. Since then, there haven’t been any recorded cases of smallpox."_

- The Cleveland Clinic


----------



## The Wolven

@hibiscusmile Are you talking about monkeypox?


----------



## Introvertebrate

happy1892 said:


> Yes, I know that covid shots can cause rare diseases or side effects. But, I don't know much about the flu. I guess it is possible since the Polio epidemic in the northeast right now is said to have started from a polio vaccine.


I doubted this initially, but you're right about the Polio epidemic. It was initially introduced by someone who received an oral vaccine abroad, and then it spread to unvaccinated individuals in the NY area:

_"In July, public-health officials confirmed the first case of polio in New York State in close to a decade. The infected individual was unvaccinated for polio, contrary to New York’s recommended childhood vaccine schedule and school requirements.

The patient seems to have been infected with a vaccine-derived strain of polio, which means they were likely infected by someone who received an oral vaccine (via mouth drops) abroad (the U.S. retired oral vaccines in 2000, and currently administers them through injection). The oral vaccine uses an active (albeit weakened) virus, whereas the injection uses inactive virus; this means that people who receive the oral vaccine can occasionally infect unvaccinated individuals."_


----------



## agent A

Introvertebrate said:


> I doubted this initially, but you're right about the Polio epidemic. It was initially introduced by someone who received an oral vaccine abroad, and then it spread to unvaccinated individuals in the NY area:
> 
> _"In July, public-health officials confirmed the first case of polio in New York State in close to a decade. The infected individual was unvaccinated for polio, contrary to New York’s recommended childhood vaccine schedule and school requirements.
> 
> The patient seems to have been infected with a vaccine-derived strain of polio, which means they were likely infected by someone who received an oral vaccine (via mouth drops) abroad (the U.S. retired oral vaccines in 2000, and currently administers them through injection). The oral vaccine uses an active (albeit weakened) virus, whereas the injection uses inactive virus; this means that people who receive the oral vaccine can occasionally infect unvaccinated individuals."_


just like I said right here:


agent A said:


> you know that polio vaccines only cause illness if someone with an immune problem gets the vaccine and can't finish off the weakened virus and it becomes an infection
> while some immune issues in America aren't anyone's fault, most kids these days stay indoors and get so fat they essentially damage or destroy their immune systems. we only have ourselves to blame. don't believe me? look up the hygeine hypothesis


personally, I love me a good disease outbreak! I am the god of chaos


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> just like I said right here:


Yeah. That went over my head the first time around. I guess vaccinations with the inactive polio virus are okay.


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> personally, I love me a good disease outbreak! I am the god of chaos


Remind me to buy some Pfizer stock.


----------



## agent A

Introvertebrate said:


> Yeah. That went over my head the first time around. I guess vaccinations with the inactive polio virus are okay.


also if everyone was vaccinated against polio, the one time someone got the disease from the vaccine wouldn't be a big scare


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> also if everyone was vaccinated against polio, the one time someone got the disease from the vaccine wouldn't be a big scare


Yep. Thank you Jenny McCarthy.


----------



## agent A

Introvertebrate said:


> Yep. Thank you Jenny McCarthy.


wait im confused
she's an anti-vaxxer and i'm not


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> wait im confused
> she's an anti-vaxxer and i'm not


Exactly. How some folks can influence society astounds me.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Introvertebrate said:


> Yep. Thank you Jenny McCarthy.





agent A said:


> also if everyone was vaccinated against polio, the one time someone got the disease from the vaccine wouldn't be a big scare


We did not need to be vacc after it was killed off in US, it's just now coming in so all those who were not would now need it.


----------



## Introvertebrate

hibiscusmile said:


> We did not need to be vacc after it was killed off in US, it's just now coming in so all those who were not would now need it.


Correct. I glanced through my records, and I believe I've had all four of the recommended doses.

_"The CDC recommends that children get four doses of polio vaccine. They should get one dose at each of the following ages: 2 months old, 4 months old, 6 through 18 months old, and 4 through 6 years old."_


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> We did not need to be vacc after it was killed off in US, it's just now coming in so all those who were not would now need it.


so then why be worried if random people come into the country with a disease we, being vaccinated, cannot catch?


----------



## hibiscusmile

Were not all vacc. because after we stopped the diseases the children born after that were not treated.


----------



## Introvertebrate

My folks once had a timeshare on Sanibel Island, and the causeway collapsed. That's the only way to and from Sanibel and Captiva. They'll have to implement some kind of boat shuttle service till they get the causeway repaired. That could take months.


----------



## The Wolven

I got to do animal care at our Conservation center yesterday. The boss lady said a worker needed to help since I only had a few days of training (it's not hard though). It's just she did all the feeding and I mostly did just the cleaning. >: ( She did all the fun stuff.


----------



## Introvertebrate

They gave flu shots at my place of work. I always save the uline boxes. These are a bit big for individual mantises, but I may find a use for them.


----------



## Introvertebrate

Introvertebrate said:


> My folks once had a timeshare on Sanibel Island, and the causeway collapsed. That's the only way to and from Sanibel and Captiva. They'll have to implement some kind of boat shuttle service till they get the causeway repaired. That could take months.


The last time I was on Sanibel, the place was overrun with Cuban anoles. Apart from the human lives lost, you've got to wonder what happens to the wildlife after a direct hit from a category 4 hurricane. The anoles on the ground would have been washed away, and the ones clinging to trees? Can they hang on during a 155mph wind gust? Will this make way for a different anole population? It might be interesting to see how the island redevelops. In any case, they'll have to restart a ferry service like they had in the 50s, before the causeway was built.


----------



## The Wolven

Much of our area has gone under a boil advisory. We had a massive pipe break in the water system, and many do not have safe water/have run out. I'm lucky my family uses well water (and is not part of the town itself), but a lot of people are struggling. People have pretty much snatched all the bottled waters from the grocery stores. It hurts to see this going on. : ( 

As for me, I'm just in physical pain. It's very annoying.


----------



## Cosmic Kitten

apparently our car attracts jumping spooders. (4 in the last week and a half, neato. jumping spooders are awesome.)


----------



## Introvertebrate

My silver Honda attracts dragonflies. They see the reflection in the sun and they think it's a body of water. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> Much of our area has gone under a boil advisory. We had a massive pipe break in the water system, and many do not have safe water/have run out. I'm lucky my family uses well water (and is not part of the town itself), but a lot of people are struggling. People have pretty much snatched all the bottled waters from the grocery stores. It hurts to see this going on. : (
> 
> As for me, I'm just in physical pain. It's very annoying.


I'd mail you some bottled water if it weren't so expensive!
although, if there's a place to donate to your community online drop the link


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> I'd mail you some bottled water if it weren't so expensive!
> although, if there's a place to donate to your community online drop the link


I’m fine myself. The waterline will be fixed by tomorrow too. It’s just been a long few days for the community itself.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I had some mice come in recently with the weather changing. Thing is they were knawing on the candles, could the scent bring them in? 
My son lives in the country and he has had an explosion of mice and rats this last month. Caught 21 of them, mostly rats. (lets not get into killing, they drop poo and tear up books and cloth and the damage they do has to be stopped) and he is wondering as am I if the candle scents bring them in? His wife has a candle business this last year and has hundreds of candle scents in the house.


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> I had some mice come in recently with the weather changing. Thing is they were knawing on the candles, could the scent bring them in?
> My son lives in the country and he has had an explosion of mice and rats this last month. Caught 21 of them, mostly rats. (lets not get into killing, they drop poo and tear up books and cloth and the damage they do has to be stopped) and he is wondering as am I if the candle scents bring them in? His wife has a candle business this last year and has hundreds of candle scents in the house.


oh I kill rodents here, because CO is a big hantavirus state
i am not sure if the candles draw them in


----------



## hibiscusmile

agent A said:


> oh I kill rodents here, because CO is a big hantavirus state
> i am not sure if the candles draw them in


Well there's another one of your big words I had to look up! That's not what common people call it. 
Watching "hoarders" I am always surprised that the cleanup crews are not wearing more breathing protection. I wonder how many of them became sick from the rodent feces? Your not supposed to vacume any of it up as it sends fragments into the air, that cause these diseases & time after time they are in it up to their necks...


----------



## ANTdrew

I brew my own kombucha at home. I’ve been doing it about 12 years now. Yesterday I tried flavoring it in a new way with apple, ginger, cinnamon, cardamon, and nutmeg. It tastes like apple pie in a glass! Fermented black tea is the base by the way.


----------



## happy1892

I had some mice chew on my hair when I slept in the wood shop. They were probably using my hair for their nests!


----------



## The Wolven

hibiscusmile said:


> Well there's another one of your big words I had to look up! That's not what common people call it.
> Watching "hoarders" I am always surprised that the cleanup crews are not wearing more breathing protection. I wonder how many of them became sick from the rodent feces? Your not supposed to vacume any of it up as it sends fragments into the air, that cause these diseases & time after time they are in it up to their necks...


Lol, both me and Alex have the habit of using big words.


----------



## Introvertebrate

The Wolven said:


> Lol, both me and Alex have the habit of using big words.


I went to a state school. We didn't learn big words.


----------



## The Wolven

Introvertebrate said:


> I went to a state school. We didn't learn big words.


I use big words because I read a lot. I also use them wrong a lot too. : P


----------



## Walker Jones

I was meandering along a river around 10-11 at night and heard something fall from the top of some branches, after a few seconds I saw what looked like eyes bobbing around and screeching! An owl had apparently fallen from its perch across the river and was peeved at me, so it yelled at me for about 5 minutes, very cool and kinda spooky!


----------



## Introvertebrate

Introvertebrate said:


> The last time I was on Sanibel, the place was overrun with Cuban anoles. Apart from the human lives lost, you've got to wonder what happens to the wildlife after a direct hit from a category 4 hurricane. The anoles on the ground would have been washed away, and the ones clinging to trees? Can they hang on during a 155mph wind gust? Will this make way for a different anole population? It might be interesting to see how the island redevelops. In any case, they'll have to restart a ferry service like they had in the 50s, before the causeway was built.


So this kind of astounds me, but the Sanibel Causeway is back open, primarily just for utility vehicles right now. I suspect they're using some workaround solutions for the time being.


----------



## hibiscusmile

ANTdrew said:


> I brew my own kombucha at home. I’ve been doing it about 12 years now. Yesterday I tried flavoring it in a new way with apple, ginger, cinnamon, cardamon, and nutmeg. It tastes like apple pie in a glass! Fermented black tea is the base by the way.


My son makes it all the time, his is to sweet though, can you give recipe?


----------



## agent A

I donated blood for the first time in nearly a year yesterday
they were impressed that as someone who lived at sea level for a quarter century, the blood only took 7 minutes to be taken!
I am whipped from it though! I never had this problem in RI, but I'm glad to be able to help!!


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> I donated blood for the first time in nearly a year yesterday
> they were impressed that as someone who lived at sea level for a quarter century, the blood only took 7 minutes to be taken!
> I am whipped from it though! I never had this problem in RI, but I'm glad to be able to help!!


Lucky. Mine takes practically the entire time because of my crappy veins! I think it takes like 20 minutes for me.


----------



## The Wolven

hibiscusmile said:


> My son makes it all the time, his is to sweet though, can you give recipe?


Kombucha does sound delicious. I wonder if there's a recipe for just spicy kombucha?


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> Lucky. Mine takes practically the entire time because of my crappy veins! I think it takes like 20 minutes for me.


what you need to do is chug about 2 cups of water like a half hour before donating!!


----------



## ANTdrew

hibiscusmile said:


> My son makes it all the time, his is to sweet though, can you give recipe?


I make black tea with about 10 cups of water, 1.5 cups of sugar, and seven black tea bags. Ferment it at 70+ degrees for about 8-10 days depending on how sweet or acidic you want it. Your son may just need to leave his to ferment more time for the yeast to eat up the sugars.


----------



## The Wolven

agent A said:


> what you need to do is chug about 2 cups of water like a half hour before donating!!


Makes sense. I usually don't drink anything before I get my blood drawn. Mostly because I forget to.


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> Makes sense. I usually don't drink anything before I get my blood drawn. Mostly because I forget to.


I'm always forgetting to eat and drink
i get wrapped up in 666 other things


----------



## happy1892

agent A said:


> what you need to do is chug about 2 cups of water like a half hour before donating!!


Yes, drinking water helps me very much not to get sick whenever I have shots or blood taken. I drink water after the shot, too.


----------



## Introvertebrate

ANTdrew said:


> I make black tea with about 10 cups of water, 1.5 cups of sugar, and seven black tea bags. Ferment it at 70+ degrees for about 8-10 days depending on how sweet or acidic you want it. Your son may just need to leave his to ferment more time for the yeast to eat up the sugars.


When I worked at the prison, the staff informed us about the potential hooch making skills of inmates. I guess, all you need is some fruit juice, sugar, and a bit of yeast.


----------



## hibiscusmile

ik thanks, and what is hooch


----------



## Introvertebrate

hibiscusmile said:


> ik thanks, and what is hooch


*Definition of *_*hooch*_​slang
*: *alcoholic liquor especially when inferior or illicitly made or obtained


----------



## agent A

fun fact the main reason moonshine and hooch are illegal is because fermentation produces both ethanol and methanol
excessive consumption of methanol (and for this compound, it doesn't take much) can lead to blindness and even death
commercial breweries, wineries, etc. have methods to detect and remove the methanol from their product, but home-brewers may not and there's really no way to check on them


----------



## hibiscusmile

so does my son have to worry?


----------



## Introvertebrate

hibiscusmile said:


> so does my son have to worry?


Is he a moonshine drinker?


----------



## The Wolven

hibiscusmile said:


> so does my son have to worry?


There’s a difference in how kombucha and moonshine are made I believe. Your son will be fine.


----------



## ANTdrew

Your son absolutely does not have to worry. Humans have been home brewing for thousands of years, plus the acetobacter in the kombucha quickly turn alcohol into vinegar in the process. Methanol is really only a danger if you start distilling spirits.


----------



## agent A

my sister caught covid


----------



## Introvertebrate

After a decade of lurking on various invert forums, I finally pulled the trigger and bought some. Yesterday I went to the All Ohio Reptile Show, and picked up a relatively mature female _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ tarantula. She came with a freebie sling, so I chose a little _Stromatopelma calceatum_. I also got some starter colonies of _Shelfordella lateralis_ and _Blaptica dubia_ roaches.

There were way more invertebrate vendors at the show than I anticipated. The fellow I bought from had primarily tarantulas and a handful of roach species. He lives right here in Columbus. There was a fellow from the New York area who had tarantulas, scorpions, harvestmen, etc. I saw some ghost mantises at is table, but there may have been other mantis species as well. Several vendors sold exclusively isopods and/or springtails. I saw more enclosure related items than you can imagine. Nice, custom-made terrariums, light fixtures, heating, decor, etc. Trade shows might be the best place to get those kinds of things, because they're big, and you don't have to pay an inordinate shipping charge. It does cost $5 to get into the show however. And, of course, they had the usual variety of reptiles and amphibians that you might expect at a Reptile Show. Almost too much to take in really.


----------



## The Wolven

Introvertebrate said:


> A I also got some starter colonies of _Shelfordella lateralis_ and _Blaptica dubia_ roaches.


Yay for roachies! I like S. lateralis and had a lot of fun keeping them, but they do have their cons. They are potentially infestatious. While it's not as your common as your known roach squatters, they're still a risk. Just be careful with them.


----------



## Introvertebrate

The Wolven said:


> Yay for roachies! I like S. lateralis and had a lot of fun keeping them, but they do have their cons. They are potentially infestatious. While it's not as your common as your known roach squatters, they're still a risk. Just be careful with them.


Thanks. I'm a little concerned with the lats. There aren't that many of them. The seller assured me that he was giving me enough to establish a thriving colony. He said it would take 6 months, however. So far they seem more sluggish than I thought lats would be. Maybe I'm not keeping them warm enough. I'm feeding them Kibbles 'n Bits and providing pieces of sliced up oranges for hydration.

At least both tarantulas are eating. The dubias seem okay, but I've got more of them to begin with.


----------



## The Wolven

Introvertebrate said:


> Thanks. I'm a little concerned with the lats. There aren't that many of them. The seller assured me that he was giving me enough to establish a thriving colony. He said it would take 6 months, however. So far they seem more sluggish than I thought lats would be. Maybe I'm not keeping them warm enough. I'm feeding them Kibbles 'n Bits and providing pieces of sliced up oranges for hydration.


What temperature are you keeping them at? Lats are quite skittish and should be zoomy. As for their food, they're not a super protein driven roach. Apples, carrots, sweet potatoes and greens are good food for them! Oranges work too. I'd make sure to give a variety of fruits/veggies too. If you want to avoid fruit flies though, you can stick with greens like mustard greens, dandelion leaves, etc. Red runners seem to prefer fruits though so do what you think is best. 

However, I would suggest you keep a very tight limit on the population as it grows. Keep just enough roaches for a steady colony. Have a tight-fitting lid with a roach barrier. I know these guys can't climb plastic but it's better safe than sorry. I know of an experienced guy who makes his own barrier for roaches and apparently it works better than Vaseline. 

If you want a soft-bodied, prolific roach that's not nearly as much of a concern as lats, try orangeheads. I know @agent A would also have some roaches in mind that are safer.


----------



## Introvertebrate

I've been trying to get it up to 85 degrees, at least on one side of the enclosure. At this point I'd consider myself lucky if the population gets out of control. I didn't start out with all that many, and I've already had some die-offs. They'll zoom a little if I take the cover off. Most of the time they just hang out on the egg crates. I haven't seen them touch any orange since the first day. They're not big on dog food either. I'm wondering if I should have chosen lobster roaches instead.

I've got a heating pad for humans. I put it on it's lowest setting and sandwiched it in between the lat and dubia enclosures. The dubia absolutely love the heat. They've all moved up against the pad.


----------



## The Wolven

Introvertebrate said:


> I've been trying to get it up to 85 degrees, at least on one side of the enclosure. At this point I'd consider myself lucky if the population gets out of control. I didn't start out with all that many, and I've already had some die-offs. They'll zoom a little if I take the cover off. Most of the time they just hang out on the egg crates. I haven't seen them touch any orange since the first day. They're not big on dog food either. I'm wondering if I should have chosen lobster roaches instead.
> 
> I've got a heating pad for humans. I put it on it's lowest setting and sandwiched it in between the lat and dubia enclosures. The dubia absolutely love the heat. They've all moved up against the pad.


I don't know if that heating pad is safe. They're not built to be constantly on and it's likely a fire hazard. I'd purchase a heat mat or heat tape with a thermostat. 

As for the die-offs, it's possible they really just don't like the food you're giving them. Try some apples or carrots. Red runners go crazy for those.


----------



## agent A

Introvertebrate said:


> I've been trying to get it up to 85 degrees, at least on one side of the enclosure. At this point I'd consider myself lucky if the population gets out of control. I didn't start out with all that many, and I've already had some die-offs. They'll zoom a little if I take the cover off. Most of the time they just hang out on the egg crates. I haven't seen them touch any orange since the first day. They're not big on dog food either. I'm wondering if I should have chosen lobster roaches instead.


lobsters and red-heads are great feeders! I have plenty of both


Introvertebrate said:


> I've got a heating pad for humans. I put it on it's lowest setting and sandwiched it in between the lat and dubia enclosures. The dubia absolutely love the heat. They've all moved up against the pad.


I use heat tape. It's so worth it!


----------



## Introvertebrate

The Wolven said:


> I don't know if that heating pad is safe. They're not built to be constantly on and it's likely a fire hazard. I'd purchase a heat mat or heat tape with a thermostat.


Thanks. The heating pad is a science experiment. I don't plan on leaving it unattended.



The Wolven said:


> As for the die-offs, it's possible they really just don't like the food you're giving them. Try some apples or carrots. Red runners go crazy for those.


I'll get some apples and carrots today.


----------



## Introvertebrate

agent A said:


> lobsters and red-heads are great feeders! I have plenty of both


I may take you up on that. Let me see if I can't revive my lats first.



agent A said:


> I use heat tape. It's so worth it!


I may take that route as well. I'm waiting for a space heater delivery. My goal is to keep a corner of the room at an elevated temperature with sheets of plastic. Kind of like a DIY grow tent.


----------



## Introvertebrate

Well, I still don't see the lats eating, but the dubia sure like the apples and carrots I bought.  The space heater arrived. It's a wall mounted unit, so I'll figure that out tomorrow.


----------



## The Wolven

Introvertebrate said:


> Well, I still don't see the lats eating, but the dubia sure like the apples and carrots I bought.  The space heater arrived. It's a wall mounted unit, so I'll figure that out tomorrow.


Er, maybe just get something that's meant to heat enclosures for animals? Those are meant to be safe unattended. Space heaters are a fire risk. .-.


----------



## Introvertebrate

The Wolven said:


> Er, maybe just get something that's meant to heat enclosures for animals? Those are meant to be safe unattended. Space heaters are a fire risk. .-.


Speaking of fires, Amazon refunded me for a smoke alarm this morning, but they didn't want it returned. I don't need the smoke alarm because I intend to get better ones. They have models that come in sets of three. They're wirelessly connected. If one goes off, they all go off together. That comes in handy if the space heater is downstairs and I'm upstairs. I figure I'd be less likely to sleep through it.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I have to cqtch up on all this, bbl


----------



## Introvertebrate

hibiscusmile said:


> I have to cqtch up on all this, bbl


It's pretty mundane Rebecca.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I dont like the red runners, to much chance of them getting out.


----------



## The Wolven

1.My parents are finally letting me get a gecko!! I’m going to go ahead and get a crestie. 

2.My H. majuscula ooth I sent to Yen finally hatched too!! So excited for new babies. <333

3.I also found a wasp inside our local conservation center when I volunteered. I’m surprised she isn’t in her nest. Don’t these guys hibernate?

4. The conservation center has a two-headed black rat snake that’s about 17 years old. When I was feeding her, she decided her twin would be tasty and went after her other head. It happens a lot lol.


----------



## agent A

The Wolven said:


> 1.My parents are finally letting me get a gecko!! I’m going to go ahead and get a crestie.
> 
> 2.My H. majuscula ooth I sent to Yen finally hatched too!! So excited for new babies. <333
> 
> 3.I also found a wasp inside our local conservation center when I volunteered. I’m surprised she isn’t in her nest. Don’t these guys hibernate?
> 
> 4. The conservation center has a two-headed black rat snake that’s about 17 years old. When I was feeding her, she decided her twin would be tasty and went after her other head. It happens a lot lol.


1. yay! I have too many cresties if you wanted one from me in spring...
2. oh fun did it hatch at Yen's place?
3. mated queens diapause underground
4. oop


----------



## agent A

my 7th scientific paper just got accepted to a journal!


----------



## Introvertebrate

Congratulations! I've got a bit of renewed faith in my _Shelfordella lateralis_ colony. I just removed 4 oothecas from the enclosure. Google suggests that the oothecas should be kept relatively humid, so I put them in a separate enclosure. With some luck, in 20 days, I'll have nymphs.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Send pics of it when it is ready Alex, this is great!


----------



## agent A

here, have a list of my publications (the latest one isn't on here yet, but it will be):

Zachary A. Lee,* Alex K. Baranowski, *Evan L. Preisser. 2021. Auditory predator cues affect monarch (_Danaus plexippus;_ Lepidoptera: Nymphalidae) development time and pupal weight. _Acta Oecologica_, Volume 111,103740

*Baranowski, A.K.*, Alm, S.R., and E.L. Preisser. 2020. _Datana drexelii_ (Lepidoptera: Notododontidae) oviposition and larval survival on highbush blueberry cultivars. _Journal of Economic Entomology _113(3): 1568- 1571

Kinahan, I.G., *Baranowski, A.K.*, Whitney, E.R., Savage, S.K., Rigsby, C.M., Shoemaker, E.E., Orians, C.M., and E.L. Preisser. 2020. Facilitation between invasive herbivores: hemlock woolly adelgid increases gypsy moth preference for and performance on eastern hemlock. _Ecological Entomology_ 45(3): 416-422

*Baranowski, A.K.*, Conroy, C., Boettner, G., Elkinton, J.S., and E.L. Preisser. 2019. Reduced _Compsilura concinnata_ parasitism of New England saturniid larvae. _Agricultural and Forest Entomology_ 21(3): 346-349.

*Baranowski, A.K.*, and E.L. Preisser. 2018. Predator cues increase silkmoth mortality. _Frontiers in Ecology and Evolution_ 6: 220.

*Baranowski, A.K.*, and E.L. Preisser. 2018. Can _Darapsa myron_ (Lepidoptera: Sphingidae) successfully use the invasive plant _Ampelopsis brevipedunculata_ as a food resource? _Journal of the Lepidopterist's Society_ 72(2): 152- 154.


----------



## agent A

I set up my firebelly breeding enclosure today


----------



## agent A




----------



## Introvertebrate

I spent the morning removing the electronics from an old upright freezer. I also cut some ventilation holes in the door. I plan on installing heat tape inside the freezer, and making it my new invertebrate microclimate. My space heater approach leaves a bit to be desired. For one thing, I don't like to be a hot as my feeders/pets. I'm also a little worried about coming home to fire engines someday.


----------

